# Batch - IF Abfrage ob Dateien vorhanden, DANN kopiere...



## Sonix87 (8. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche eine Batch-Datei zu programmieren, die auf dem Rechner der Nutzer abfragt, ob eine Datei (.exe des Browsers) vorhanden ist und dann Dateien in bestimmte verzeichnisse kopiert. Leider bin ich in diesem Bereich völliger Neuling und komme nicht weiter.
Die Batch soll 2 Verzeichnisse prüfen und anhand des Ergebnisses verschieden Dateien kopieren. 
Folgender Code stellt dies vielleicht übersichtlicher dar:


```
@ echo off

echo Willkommen bei der....

IF exist C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe (

copy "\\...\...\Chrome\test1.lnk" "%userprofile%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"
copy "\\...\...\Chrome\test2.lnk" "%userprofile%\Desktop"

echo Dankeschön... bla bla

pause

goto :eof
) else (
goto :ABFRAGE2
)

:ABFRAGE2

IF exist C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (

copy "\\...\...\Firefox\test3.lnk" "%userprofile%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"
copy "\\...\...\Firefox\test4.lnk" "%userprofile%\Desktop"

echo Dankeschön... bla bla

pause

goto :eof
) else (
goto :IEXPLORER
)


:IEXPLORER

copy "\\...\...\Explorer\tes5.lnk" "%userprofile%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"
copy "\\...\...\Explorer\test6.lnk" "%userprofile%\Desktop"

echo Dankeschön... bla bla

pause
```

Leider wird mit diesem Skript jedes mal nur die erste Variante (Chrome) kopiert. Auch wenn ich die chrome.exe komplett lösche und die IF Abfrage eigenltich in die ELSE Verzweigung laufen sollte.

Kann mir hier jemand helfen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## werner_sg (9. November 2018)

hallo ist die chrome exe auch wirklich weg?

da ich keinen Fehler erkennen konnte habe ich es mal kurz mit einer Text datei durch gespielt
etwas verändert, bei mir löscht er die kopierte datei so sehe ich ob er auch weiterspringt


```
@ echo off

echo Willkommen bei der....

IF exist e:\1.txt (

copy "e:\1.txt" "e:\2.txt"
del "e:\1.txt"

echo Dankeschön... bla bla

pause

goto :eof
) else (
goto :ABFRAGE2
)

:ABFRAGE2

IF exist e:\2.txt (

copy "e:\2.txt" "e:\3.txt"
del "e:\2.txt"

echo Dankeschön... bla bla

pause

goto :eof
) else (
goto :IEXPLORER
)


:IEXPLORER

copy "e:\3.txt" "e:\1.txt"
del "e:\3.txt"

echo Dankeschön... bla bla

pause
```

das funktioniert einwandfrei


----------

